# Maine Coons: weight vs age!



## mlynnc

Ever since I started researching into the Maine Coon breed and then following that, owning one (by handsome boy, Enzo!)... I've been curious about their size vs age.

I understand that Maine Coon's are all unique and therefore all grow at different rates, also things such as gender and pedigree can affect their final size too.

So, my question to all Maine Coon owners is... how much does your Maine Coon weigh and how old are they? I'd be interested to hear about past and present loved ones.


I'll start... (gender, age and weight!) 

My boy Enzo is currently 8.5 months old and weighs 4.9kg.


----------



## mlynnc

Maybe a photo would be fun too??


----------



## messyhearts

Boys & girls will be different obviously. 

If you're looking to make some sort of chart I'll give you a few weigh-ins.

At seven months...

4kg/9lbs









At ten months...

5kg/11lbs










At fourteen months...

6.5kg/14.3lbs










She was weighed at the vets the last time who said (as he is her breeder's vet too) she was the largest Maine Coon girl he'd weighed.  All the lovely ladies at the shows ask what I feed her as she is bigger (not fatter) than her relatives & other girls of her age.

:blush:


----------



## mlynnc

Thanks messy!!

Yes, I'm trying to make a chart! I've got all of Enzo's weights and would love to compare his to others!

Can't make much of a chart based around two Maine Coons though


----------



## messyhearts

You are quite right, one needs at least three sets of results for it to be officially a science experiment.


----------



## Catlover2

My adult Maine Coon cross reached 7.8 kgs - I was told by the vet to get him down to 6kgs - I think he's around that now.

~x~


----------



## groundhogdaze

OUr maine coon girl is 2 years and 10 months and we weighed her tonight and she is 14Llbs - just over 6 Kilos. It's only in the last few months she's really filled out - not fat but it's like she suddenly went to the gym then did steroids on the side. She's big but fit healthy and active


----------



## Dally Banjo

Probably not much help but anyway, louie is 16 weeks today & weighs 2.7kg  our last MC was 6kg ish he was just under 10yrs though.

Looking good Enzo  & Messyhearts your girl is just gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## mlynnc

Thanks everyone!



Dally Banjo said:


> Probably not much help but anyway, louie is 16 weeks today & weighs 2.7kg  our last MC was 6kg ish he was just under 10yrs though.
> 
> Looking good Enzo  & Messyhearts your girl is just gorgeous :001_tt1:


It's a fantastic help! Louie will definitely be a big boy!!


----------



## messyhearts

Dally Banjo said:


> Looking good Enzo  & Messyhearts your girl is just gorgeous :001_tt1:


Thanks. She does take a good photo.


----------



## Dally Banjo

This is quite interesting Size Isn't Everything


----------



## mlynnc

Dally Banjo said:


> This is quite interesting Size Isn't Everything


Very interesting read! Thanks for sharing! I'm going to start measuring Enzo alongside keeping record of his weight.

With the help of my partner, I just measured (a very sleepy) Enzo... he is 97cm at almost 9 months old - so, on par!

I've only ever measured Enzo once before this at 6 months old... he was 89cm.


----------



## Dally Banjo

We will have another go at measureing Louie tried last night when he was napping but as soon as he noticed the tape he was wide awake for a game 

Our last MC looked huge but Scutter weighs more than he did but he is on weight watchers at the mo :blush:, Milo had a very long back & tail so I dont think weight is everything we all grow differently. Milo was definately a tail with a cat attatched he was always helping to decorate with it


----------



## silksoft

hi my female maine coone is 18 months old an weight 4 kg , about 8.8 lbs . she is really skinny and bony I hope she fills out soon . Rachel x


----------



## catcoonz

Now we are talking mc's 

will only do 2 so i dont annoy anybody with 100's of photo's.

First photo Sherlock, 6 months old weighs 8kgs.

second photo max 14 weeks old weighs 3.2kgs.


----------



## catcoonz

shame this is an old thread but its mc's so doesnt matter.


----------



## sarahecp

catcoonz said:


> Now we are talking mc's
> 
> will only do 2 so i dont annoy anybody with 100's of photo's.
> 
> First photo Sherlock, 6 months old weighs 8kgs.
> 
> second photo max 14 weeks old weighs 3.2kgs.


Beautiful boys :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I'm annoyed that you haven't posted 100's of photos   come on CC get snapping with that camera 

Roman is 20 weeks old and weighs 3.2kg


----------



## catcoonz

Wow, Roman is a very beautiful boy and a great weight, going to be a big adult.


----------



## umber

catcoonz said:


> Now we are talking mc's
> 
> will only do 2 so i dont annoy anybody with 100's of photo's.
> 
> First photo Sherlock, 6 months old weighs 8kgs.
> 
> second photo max 14 weeks old weighs 3.2kgs.


I love SHerlocks white eyeliner... maybe its loreal!


----------



## catcoonz

I hope to get another Sherlock next year, didnt get one this year but cant complain as i had some beautiful babies.


----------



## umber

What I meant to say was I love Max's white eye liner and Serlocks black eye liner and maybe its maybelline.... Im so obviously sleep deprived lol!

All your babies are stunning you are so lucky!


----------



## catcoonz

come and play in afew weeks, mc's love company.


----------



## umber

catcoonz said:


> come and play in afew weeks, mc's love company.


Eeeeek! Ok then I will! I love company tooo I say its a natch made in heaven! :001_tt1:


----------



## Chillicat

Any excuse to talk about MC's

Oakley is 15 months old and weighs approx 7kg and measures over 1m long. At the moment he appears to be a very long cat with an extra long tail who seems to stomp around the house


----------



## catcoonz

Wow, just Wow.

Oakley is gorgeous, does he want to come and play.


----------



## Chillicat

catcoonz said:


> Wow, just Wow.
> 
> Oakley is gorgeous, does he want to come and play.


He would most probably love to come and play as Chilli doesn't appear to like his games.
She tells him off when he attempts to sit on her, and he doesn't seem to understand that she doesn't like headlocks (there is no spitefulness from him he just wants to play).
The only problem is your babies are so gorgeous that one would just have to sneak in my bag, actually thinking about it, I could hide it behind Oakley in the carrier


----------



## catcoonz

you are welcome to take them all, 1,30am is not a good time to be playing pingpong ball around the kitchen.


----------



## rox666

catcoonz said:


> Now we are talking mc's
> 
> will only do 2 so i dont annoy anybody with 100's of photo's.
> 
> First photo Sherlock, 6 months old weighs 8kgs.
> 
> second photo max 14 weeks old weighs 3.2kgs.


Sherlock is one amazingly handsome boy. I bet he has all the girls swooning!


----------



## Demelza

Our girl, Demelza, is six and a half now and weighs just over 6kg. She is a big boned girl - our previous girlie, Poppy, only made it to about 4.5kg at the age of five, but she was a much more classic Maine Coon. Demi looks like a lioness


----------



## Cats cats cats

Two coonies in one pic here 


On the left , Baby Blue, 7.5 months old , 4.5kg.  On the right, Timmy Tail, 15 months old, 5.5kg


----------



## oliviarussian

Cats cats cats said:


> On the left , Baby Blue, 7.5 months old , 4.5kg.  On the right, Timmy Tail, 15 months old, 5.5kg


Timmy Tail looks HUGE compared to Baby Blue in that pic ..... Maybe it's the perspective of the photo, much more than a 1kg difference!!!!!!! .... You've got a good couple of climbers there!


----------



## Cats cats cats

oliviarussian said:


> Timmy Tail looks HUGE compared to Baby Blue in that pic ..... Maybe it's the perspective of the photo, much more than a 1kg difference!!!!!!! .... You've got a good couple of climbers there!


Timmy does look a lot bigger as Baby Blues hair is pretty short  they're best buddies bless them, always playing together :001_wub:


----------



## londongal796

I know he's not a coonie but I'm starting to get a bit scared here reading some of the weights and ages !!!!

Dante (my male ragdoll) is just 16 weeks now and is weighing in at a whopping 2.8kg (done on a hoo-man digital scale with the subtraction of my weight to get his -- so not the super most accurate weighing option but best I can do). He was about 2kg only 2 weeks ago! :yikes:

I have a feeling he might be a big one!!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

londongal796 said:


> I know he's not a coonie but I'm starting to get a bit scared here reading some of the weights and ages !!!!
> 
> Dante (my male ragdoll) is just 16 weeks now and is weighing in at a whopping 2.8kg (done on a hoo-man digital scale with the subtraction of my weight to get his -- so not the super most accurate weighing option but best I can do). He was about 2kg only 2 weeks ago! :yikes:
> 
> I have a feeling he might be a big one!!!!!


I remember getting quite freaked out at one point by the amount of food Rosso was putting away when he was a kitten! He was gaining a pound a week at one point!!!!!! :w00t: I was scared I might have a monster on my hands!


----------



## catcoonz

I knew my 9 week old kitten was a big baby but didnt realise just how big he was, weighed at the vets to be 1.88kgs at 9 weeks old, going to be a huge adult, his brother is smaller at 1.29kgs.


----------



## Romeo

mlynnc said:


> Ever since I started researching into the Maine Coon breed and then following that, owning one (by handsome boy, Enzo!)... I've been curious about their size vs age.
> 
> I understand that Maine Coon's are all unique and therefore all grow at different rates, also things such as gender and pedigree can affect their final size too.
> 
> So, my question to all Maine Coon owners is... how much does your Maine Coon weigh and how old are they? I'd be interested to hear about past and present loved ones.
> 
> I'll start... (gender, age and weight!)
> 
> My boy Enzo is currently 8.5 months old and weighs 4.9kg.


----------



## Romeo

This is romeo he's 4 months and weighs 7 pounds ..is he gonna be a big boy ?


----------



## Calvine

He's very beautiful!


----------



## Guest

Romeo said:


> This is romeo he's 4 months and weighs 7 pounds ..is he gonna be a big boy ?


Absolutely impossible to tell, they are very slow to mature & won't reach their full size / weight until about 4. The parents would be a good guide.
I really don't understand the fixation on having the heaviest / biggest cat in the world. My Coonie lad is quite a smallish one at 7 1/2 Kilos ( 16lb ish)
My advice to you is,
Get him used to having his mouth open & pop your finger in every now & then, then you should be able to pill him, look in his ears, open his toes etc. Also - This is really important, get him used to being brushed / combed every day. Many, many, Maine Coons are absolutely beggars being brushed on flanks & britches. Mine bites & it really hurts & I have to muzzle him at the vets. Having him well socialised & nicely mannered is FAR MORE important than how big he is going to grow. An out of control Maine Coon is a damn nightmare. Mine is a lovely lad - big softie etc, except when being brushed & at the vets. He has also had serious hairball problems, so brushing / combing, is not to make him pretty, but to keep him healthy.
Your guy is gorgeous & I'm guessing you are Stateside? only because we tend to weigh in kilos here. Nice to see a Coonie boy ' at home'.
Argentium, my lad was 3.5 kilos at 16 weeks, so, a little heavier than yours at the same age, it really doesn't mean much though. More photos please


----------



## Romeo

mlynnc said:


> Ever since I started researching into the Maine Coon breed and then following that, owning one (by handsome boy, Enzo!)... I've been curious about their size vs age.
> 
> I understand that Maine Coon's are all unique and therefore all grow at different rates, also things such as gender and pedigree can affect their final size too.
> 
> So, my question to all Maine Coon owners is... how much does your Maine Coon weigh and how old are they? I'd be interested to hear about past and present loved ones.
> 
> I'll start... (gender, age and weight!)
> 
> My boy Enzo is currently 8.5 months old and weighs 4.9kg.





Franlow said:


> Absolutely impossible to tell, they are very slow to mature & won't reach their full size / weight until about 4. The parents would be a good guide.
> I really don't understand the fixation on having the heaviest / biggest cat in the world. My Coonie lad is quite a smallish one at 7 1/2 Kilos ( 16lb ish)
> My advice to you is,
> Get him used to having his mouth open & pop your finger in every now & then, then you should be able to pill him, look in his ears, open his toes etc. Also - This is really important, get him used to being brushed / combed every day. Many, many, Maine Coons are absolutely beggars being brushed on flanks & britches. Mine bites & it really hurts & I have to muzzle him at the vets. Having him well socialised & nicely mannered is FAR MORE important than how big he is going to grow. An out of control Maine Coon is a damn nightmare. Mine is a lovely lad - big softie etc, except when being brushed & at the vets. He has also had serious hairball problems, so brushing / combing, is not to make him pretty, but to keep him healthy.
> Your guy is gorgeous & I'm guessing you are Stateside? only because we tend to weigh in kilos here. Nice to see a Coonie boy ' at home'.
> Argentium, my lad was 3.5 kilos at 16 weeks, so, a little heavier than yours at the same age, it really doesn't mean much though. More photos please


ThaNHS so much ..and yes iv been grooming him ..washing him (with suit able wipes).he took his first drontal no probs ..he pretty much let's me do anything I want to him ..don't get me wrong he's no angel he's a total menace at times . I'm currently harness training him ..x


----------



## Guest

Romeo said:


> ..washing him (with suit able wipes


You will very probably find he would actually love a bath. I have to shut my bathroom door to keep him out, but, when I finish, I cool the water down & let him in, he will swim around for 10 mins or so, then when he's bored, climb out. He also has toys that sink & he will put his head right under water to grab them. He doesn't stay wet for very long as their coat is almost waterproof. Mine was neutered about 5 months old. He got stud tail ( a really waxy build up at the base of their tail that entire cats seem to have, this is when we bathed him first & found out how much he loves it. They have webbed feet if you check! It is really hot here at the moment, so I have a paddling pool in the bath which he goes & lies in.


----------



## Romeo

OMG only this morning he jumped in the shower with me and stayed in there playing for half an hour. .I wondered wot he was doing lol x he's being neutered next month x


----------



## Guest




----------



## Romeo

Franlow said:


>


----------



## Romeo

Already thinks he's above all other cats at 4 months lol


----------



## Mechele

catcoonz said:


> Now we are talking mc's
> 
> will only do 2 so i dont annoy anybody with 100's of photo's.
> 
> First photo Sherlock, 6 months old weighs 8kgs.
> 
> second photo max 14 weeks old weighs 3.2kgs.


wow! What do you feed these beauties of yours?


----------



## catcoonz

I raw feed my kittens from 3 weeks of age.


----------



## Rufus15

Another old thread being brought up to the top, seems to be a spate of them recently


----------



## SusieRainbow

Still seems to be valid though ?


----------



## Matrod

I don't think dragging up some old threads is necessarily a bad thing, it really depends on the context.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Matrod said:


> I don't think dragging up some old threads is necessarily a bad thing, it really depends on the context.


It's less than 6 months anyway.


----------



## Rufus15

The thread is 8 years old? Anyway, I just report as we were asked to do, and leave it up to you lovely lot to decide if it gets closed.

@Mechele the amount of food doesn't make a big Maine Coon, size comes from big lines and anything 8kg and above is unusually big.


----------



## Saharg

Hello
It’s johny, a boy aged 7 month, he is weighed 6.2 kg.. I so curious to know what the max weight can will be? What do you think?


----------



## Rufus15

Saharg said:


> Hello
> It's johny, a boy aged 7 month, he is weighed 6.2 kg.. I so curious to know what the max weight can will be? What do you think?


It's impossible to say, there's no graph showing what size a kitten will be when fully grown. Based on his size now, he's likely to be on the bigger end of things


----------

